# Lost piglet..what do I do?



## Leann4417 (Feb 21, 2016)

I just got a new piglet today. She was here maybe five minutes and she managed to escape. She ran straight to the woods and my husband has been looking for her for hours. I left the box out I brought her home in with the blanket she was on. She doesn't even know this is home. Will she smell my other potbelly and come to him? I don't know what to do and am completely heartbroken. She is only 7 weeks old.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 21, 2016)

I am so sorry!  Good idea on leaving her box and blankie out for her.  Hopefully she will hear/smell your other pig and come home, but honestly I don't know. 

Sending positive wishes your way.  Hope your baby comes home.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 21, 2016)

I am so sorry!  Good idea on leaving her box and blankie out for her.  Hopefully she will hear/smell your other pig and come home, but honestly I don't know. 

Sending positive wishes your way.  Hope your baby comes home.


----------



## secuono (Feb 21, 2016)

My vote is gone like the wind....unfortunately. 
Set a live trap with hog feed and scraps and then hope she manages to gollow her nose and not her new freedom.


----------



## Leann4417 (Feb 21, 2016)

I just hate that something may happen to her. Also the thought of a loose wild pig, if she survives, is a little scary too as we don't have a real hog problem around here.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 21, 2016)

Good Luck! I hope you get her back


----------



## Leann4417 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks. I've pretty much given up hope. It's started raining and is supposed to all through the week. The temperature has also dropped.


----------



## secuono (Feb 21, 2016)

Can you find foot prints in the dirt? Or find a hunter who may be able to give you tips on trapping or tracking advice?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 21, 2016)

Welcome to BYH. Sorry this has brought you out of hiding to post... 

Sorry to be a pessimist, but I do believe you have just contributed to the feral hog population in your locale... You might want to be cautious as this sounds like the sort of "accident" that could get you in trouble with "govt agencies" who love to pick on the little guy. Many areas have pretty strict rules regarding release of "pigs" which turn into feral hogs, even though that wasn't your intention.

I hope it finds its way back. You can only hope.


----------



## Leann4417 (Feb 21, 2016)

Great. I'm already up all night crying about a pig getting loose and now I have to worry about getting in trouble for it.
Secuono, we have trained dogs and brought one over. She couldn't find it. We will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 21, 2016)

Sorry... wasn't trying to upset you further... just wanted you to be aware... I wouldn't worry too excessively about something happening to her. Believe it or not, pigs are pretty danged smart, which is why the very real and large issue with feral hogs... They are survivors. I hope she comes back or that you're able to find her. It's just... if she doesn't want to be found  the deck is severely stacked against you.


----------



## Leann4417 (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh I know! Her turning into a wild hog is definitely a concern of mine. Hopefully she wanders up.


----------



## Leann4417 (Feb 22, 2016)

She was back in my yard today! Still haven't been able to catch her..but she is getting close. Im going to try a trap tonight to see if I can get her


----------



## Baymule (Feb 22, 2016)

Leave food out for her.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 22, 2016)

That's a positive turn of events.  Do you have a live trap?  It might be the easiest way to catch the little darlin'.


----------



## Leann4417 (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes. My husband is bringing them over from our other land. My other potbelly doesn't seem to care too much for her. She runs up to him and he chases her off. If he would not be so grumpy I could get her in the pen.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 23, 2016)

I believe pigs are a lot like other animals and need to be "properly introduced"... Kinda close and able to see each other, but not necessarily in the same space right off the bat. Someone dropped a young person here with me unannounced, I'd probably be a little grumpy too  Hope you're able to catch her!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 23, 2016)

Hoping you're able to catch her!


----------



## Leann4417 (Feb 23, 2016)

Once I got the big pig out of the cage for a while I was able to bait her into the pen. Then I caught her up! She was not very happy to say the least! But she is no longer loose!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 23, 2016)

That's fantastic!  So glad she's home again!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 23, 2016)

That is AWESOME! Congrats!  I can imagine the relief you feel!


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 23, 2016)

Congrats!!!   

Had she been there for a few days, I'd say she would come back when you "weren't looking".  But, brand new --lucky!!
Most animals will return to their known source of food and comfort.   She probably heard & smelled your resident pig & returned to what she thought was "her" group.  I'm so happy for you!  And for her!!!    

Maybe ole "grumpy" will learn to like her.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 23, 2016)

YAY!!!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 23, 2016)

So glad you caught her. Hope she learns to like her new digs.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 24, 2016)

SO happy to ready the good news!!!


----------

